# Toyota Lift



## Ha-y-n (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone know how much (max)height I can get out of my '91 toyota p/u?

I'm figuring 9" tops but I don't know. This is how I see it.
-3" body lift
-5" suspension (i forget the brand, but i remember reading in a mag it boasted 4 to 5 inches of lift)
-1" shackle lift+crank the torsion in the front to gain an inch
=9inches (is that right?)

right now i've got a 3 inch body lift with 33s, but i always wanted to go higher. What do you guys and gals recommend? :wave:

I forgot to mention its an IFS system, but i always wanted to do a solid front swap.


----------



## k30 (Sep 22, 2004)

You mentioned a SAS, take that thought and run with it. Ever thought about four-link conversion, I just put a four link setup on a buddy's '02 Tacoma sitting on 40's that look like donuts, so bad that we ended up puttting 49" iroks. Check out www.shakerbuilt.com, he does some awesome work. All it takes is a deep pocket and imagination.


----------

